# Aurora Dracula and Wolfman finished



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never get tired of building these kits! The Dracula is the latest re-make for me. I used the new Revell issue, but with a head from the Monogram Luminator boxing. I hate that rubbery, neon Luminator plastic... To be honest, the new Revell head is not that bad. It looks better than the poorly done version on the kit box. It actually bears more than a passing resemblence to Christopher Lee. You can also hollow out the molded fangs for a more realistic look. I painted that head up and it looked okay to me... most new modellers wont know or care...




























I painted the skin tones with a mix of Tamiya enamel RAF Sky and Flesh. The highlights were the same but with White added. The Black and White were done with Poly Scale and the Red is Testors Bulwark Red, a ship color, with a coat of Tamiya Transparent/Clear red on top. The base is assorted Poly Scale and Tamiya acrylic shades.

I did the Wolf Man a couple of years ago from the Toys R Us/Polar Lights issue. He is painted mostly with Tamiya acrylic paints. He isn't one of the better Aurora monsters but he looks okay when painted. Something about his profile reminds me of Butthead from "Bevis and Butthead"... I did this Wolfman in a dark black/grey color for the most part. I have another done in a more traditional brown.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Really Like The Drac.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work on both those kits :thumbsup: I really like the colors you used, especially on the skin. They look like I imagined they'd look when I built them as a kid (Unfortunately, when I was a kid they never looked this good :lol Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work on both kits! I really like your Dracula! - Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and another reason to be grateful for the Luminator kits!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice work djnick!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The figures look good (especially the darkness around Dracs eyes) and the bases look great!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks! Painting the bases is half the fun. The Wolfman's base is kind of lame... and there isnt much you can do with it. One trick I use on stones and rocks is to use a lot of really varied colors. I will use washes of purple, red, blue, etc. If you look at real rocks they usually have some very subtle colors. I got the shading on Dracula's base with multiple layers of paint... washes,, drybrushes, more washes. 

I still go for a fairly traditional look to the characters and kits, but try to paint as much detail into them as possible and make the colors more interesting. Dracula's black clothes actually have no shading... the figure is large enough that the black shades itself.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Excellent work! Nice clean, crisp colors!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking models, I especially like the highlighting and detailing. A question if you have time, what are the tricks to getting something like the totally black cape on Dracula to show the recesses and higher edges. A bit of lightening of the black paint and if so, is it air brushed on or what. I am just developing my highlighting skills and tips are always welcome.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

These two figures were all done by hand... As I mentioned above, "Dracula's black clothes actually have no shading... the figure is large enough that the black shades itself." On figures this size you can get away with less shading and shadowing at least on dark colors. He's big enough that the folds on his clothes will provide their own shadows and highlights. I try to get good color definition, sharp edges, etc. But thats about it. 

If you do want to shade black, its sort of difficult. Adding white greys it out too much for a lot of highlights. Sometimes I use a bit of a rose/pink, at least on smaller figures. Vallejo offers a black shading paint set with half a dozen black colors to be used for the base, highlight, shadow, etc. For shadows on white I mix in a touch of black and also tan or flesh color.

Also for my pictures I dont use any fancy lighting (probably obvious) so what you see in the pics is basically how they look in my store up on the shelf...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work on these two classics!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> These two figures were all done by hand... As I mentioned above, "Dracula's black clothes actually have no shading... the figure is large enough that the black shades itself." On figures this size you can get away with less shading and shadowing at least on dark colors. He's big enough that the folds on his clothes will provide their own shadows and highlights. I try to get good color definition, sharp edges, etc. But thats about it.
> 
> If you do want to shade black, its sort of difficult. Adding white greys it out too much for a lot of highlights. Sometimes I use a bit of a rose/pink, at least on smaller figures. Vallejo offers a black shading paint set with half a dozen black colors to be used for the base, highlight, shadow, etc. For shadows on white I mix in a touch of black and also tan or flesh color.
> 
> Also for my pictures I dont use any fancy lighting (probably obvious) so what you see in the pics is basically how they look in my store up on the shelf...


Thanks a bunch. That really helps, I think I will take a look at the Vallejo set as well. I have a set of their game colors coming from an eBay purchase last week.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Where is Meritt Island? I'm in Lakeland and I have all my monster kits on display in my shop, Marchet's Toys and Hobbies. I have a full set of the Aurora monsters on display, plus some duplicates, along with the Monster Scenes, some Prehistoric Scenes, Knights, Aurora tanks and planes, etc.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish I lived near your shop, it sounds really cool!
I just found out last night my closest LHS is closing at the end of the year


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great work on both kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## gravesjames38 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Merritt Island*

Merritt Island is near Patrick Air Force Base


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent on both!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What everybody else has said, dj (except the Florida stuff - I'm in Ohio). :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I still intend to get into the shop asap DJ. I hoped to back in December but the trip over and back were in the wee hours and after you were closed. Are you open Sundays? Our son in Tampa just bought a condo and we might make a trip to take a look at it in the near future. What are your hours of operation? Let me know, looking forward to stopping in.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Normally I am closed Sundays, BUT in the Fall I am open between Thanksgiving and Xmas from 1 until 4 PM. Mon-Sat I open at 10 AM and close at 6 PM on M, W, F and 5 PM on T, R. I run an ad in the back of Fine Scale Modeller, under "Florida", "Lakeland". Marchet's Toys and Hobbies.


----------

